# 1980's mountain bike



## Hilldodger (27 Jun 2008)

Please, please, please sell me your early/mid 80's mountain bike.

Must be in fairly original condition but I'm not expecting a minter.

Go on, go on, go on, go on.

Or I'll sit here with my bottom lip sticking out for ever.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Jun 2008)

Hilldodger said:


> Please, please, please sell me your early/mid 80's mountain bike.
> 
> Must be in fairly original condition but I'm not expecting a minter.
> 
> ...



What... like this one?




Shan't!


----------



## Hilldodger (28 Jun 2008)

I know where you live......where you ride.....where you park your bike.

It will be mine.....MINE I TELL YOU....mmwwahahahaha


----------



## Smeggers (28 Jun 2008)

You can have my Mk 1 Muddy Fox for ten thousand pounds?


(If I had one)


----------



## yello (28 Jun 2008)

Mines now my tourer. I read an article ages ago about how old steel framed mtbs made good tourers... so that's what I did. It was a 1986 Avanti Barracuda, I brought it with me from NZ. I don't have the original Manitou sus forks any more, they got given away, so I couldn't rebuild it even if I wanted to!

This was it before the conversion, but in touring mode...


----------



## Hilldodger (28 Jun 2008)

Smeggers said:


> You can have my Mk 1 Muddy Fox for ten thousand pounds?
> 
> 
> (If I had one)




Already got one


----------



## Globalti (30 Jun 2008)

Er... we've got a mid/late 80s MTB we are about to sell. It's a Saracen in almost unused condition, a really nice riding bike. Full rigid, with XTR V brakes and Hope hubs with Mavic rims. PM me if you want some pictures.


----------



## Hilldodger (8 Jul 2008)

Rigid Raider said:


> Er... we've got a mid/late 80s MTB we are about to sell. It's a Saracen in almost unused condition, a really nice riding bike. Full rigid, with XTR V brakes and Hope hubs with Mavic rims. PM me if you want some pictures.



Sorry, didn't see this!

I've picked up several bits and pieces to build one up so thanks, but no thanks


----------



## Willow (9 Jul 2008)

I've just sold (that should be gave it away) one bought on 30/5/1990 for £310 - Giant Coldrock. Loved it still do but has given way to mongoose 450. Still have receipt and handbook.


----------

